# Der Countdown läuft



## DDK (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich sitze schon auf gepackten Taschen noch *-10 Tage* dann kann ich das leben wieder genießen. Schonzeit vorbei:vik:
Was macht hier so, wenn es wieder losgeht?

Ich werde pünklich am 15.12 um 7.30 im Wasser sehen das Meer und die kälte genießen. Ich offe nur das es kein Volksangeltag wird.#d

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-10 Tage:q


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Hallo DDK

Ich kann erst den 20.12. am Samstag.
Bin aber genauso hibblig wie Du.Freue mich wie blöd.
Wo willst Du denn hin zum Mefo-fischen?


----------



## DDK (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo DDK
> 
> Ich kann erst den 20.12. am Samstag.
> Bin aber genauso hibblig wie Du.Freue mich wie blöd.
> Wo willst Du denn hin zum Mefo-fischen?



Tach Tino,
werde nach Rügen fahren, da habe ich die besten Ecken man weis ja noch nicht wie es mit dem Wind ist und ob das wasser trüb oder klar ist.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

ihr armen bei uns ist die saison voll in gange :vik:viel glück 
lg andre


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Na dann mal Petri-Heil!:m


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Na dann viel Erfolg auf Rügen.

Ich plane nach Großklützhöved zu fahren. 
Werde aber auch abwarten wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

jo ... dann kann mitn Boot von Travemünde aus kommend auch mal wieder links abgebogen werden ... :m


----------



## DDK (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-9 Tage:q


Und die Zeit kriecht dahin...#d


----------



## Robi Hobi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

#h#h

Ich werd am 28./29.12., in der Gegend um Boltenhagen meine Fliegen wieder wässern.
Danach werd ich natürlich auch wieder Rügen ein zwei Besuche abstatten!:m

:z:z:z:z:zRobiHobi:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## DDK (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Tach Robbi,
lange nichts mehr von dir gehört, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in dieser Saision uns mal zum angen zutreffen.

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-8 Tage:q


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moin , moin ihr "verückten" !!
Bin vom 19. bis einschl. 22. nach Fischland auf ne feier eingeladen und hatte dort natürlich auch vor, den MV-Silberbarren nach zu stellen. Komme aus Hamburg und kenne mich daher in eurer Ecke nicht wirklich aus. Über n paar nette Tipps von eingesessenen Profis  würde ich mich sehr freuen.
P.S.: Ja, die Karte hab ich auch ! Grins !!!


*T.D.A.F. You`ll never walk alone !!!*


----------



## DDK (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

So wieder ein Türchen geöffnet und vestgestellt es sind nur noch

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-7 Tage:q


----------



## Marcus van K (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

JUHU nur noch 7 ................

Also ich hab nur noch 5 Tage Arbeit vor mir und dann ist bis zum 24 Dez. VOLLKONTAKT angesagt :vik:.

Aber die 5 Tage werden sicher die längsten des Jahres 

Als denne.............


----------



## DDK (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> JUHU nur noch 7 ................
> 
> Also ich hab nur noch 5 Tage Arbeit vor mir und dann ist bis zum 24 Dez. VOLLKONTAKT angesagt :vik:.
> 
> ...




tach,
wo willst du den kontakt aufnehmen. Ich werde mir die küsten um rügen vornehmen.
halte durch, du wirst belohnt.

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-6 Tage:q


----------



## wessel54 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

oh mann, so wie es aussieht wird euch das wetter einen Strich durch die rechnung machen. Für den 15. und den 17.12. ist ordentlich Wind angesagt. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



DDK schrieb:


> Ich sitze schon auf gepackten Taschen noch *-10 Tage* dann kann ich das leben wieder genießen. Schonzeit vorbei:vik:
> Was macht hier so, wenn es wieder losgeht?
> 
> Ich werde pünklich am 15.12 um 7.30 im Wasser sehen das Meer und die kälte genießen. Ich offe nur das es kein Volksangeltag wird.#d
> ...



Welche Schonzeit denn?
Hilf mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## gallus (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moin Ute!

Na die Schonzeit von Mefo-
und Lachs in MV!


----------



## Andy1608 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Liebe Ute

In Meck Pomm haben die Mefoś andere Schonzeiten
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das braune wieder zurück müssen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## DDK (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



wessel54 schrieb:


> oh mann, so wie es aussieht wird euch das wetter einen Strich durch die rechnung machen. Für den 15. und den 17.12. ist ordentlich Wind angesagt. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat




papalapapp,
bloß weil du arbeiten musst kannst du uns das angeln nicht verderben.:q:q:q


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



DDK schrieb:


> tach,
> wo willst du den kontakt aufnehmen. Ich werde mir die küsten um rügen vornehmen.
> halte durch, du wirst belohnt.
> 
> C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-6 Tage:q



zwischen Lübeck und Rostock, Rügen ist mir zu weit weg leider 

Wind? mit ner 4 aus West kann ich leben............



genau, nur noch -6 :vik:


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Liebe Ute
> 
> In Meck Pomm haben die Mefoś andere Schonzeiten
> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das braune wieder zurück müssen#6
> ...



Wenn ich doch bloß mal eine gesehen hätte.
Habe noch nicht auf MeFo geangelt.


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch bloß mal eine gesehen hätte.
> Habe noch nicht auf MeFo geangelt.


 hallo ute du wohnst doch genau an der quelle #6süssau dahme das sind doch schon hot spots :vik:für mefo #6also rute und ab an strand :gein blinker in rot schwarz am besten den gno in 20 gramm :vik:das ist ne weit wurf marschine |supergri mehr braust du nicht #6
lg andre


----------



## DDK (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Tach,
musste heute morgen schon an die Spree (druck ablassen sonst, war mir meine Rute geplatzt).|uhoh:
Also noch 6 mal schlafen dann wird ernst.

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-5 Tage:q


----------



## Ute (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo ute du wohnst doch genau an der quelle #6süssau dahme das sind doch schon hot spots :vik:für mefo #6also rute und ab an strand :gein blinker in rot schwarz am besten den gno in 20 gramm :vik:das ist ne weit wurf marschine |supergri mehr braust du nicht #6
> lg andre




Das schon.
Habe aber keine Neoprenwatthose.


----------



## wessel54 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



DDK schrieb:


> papalapapp,
> bloß weil du arbeiten musst kannst du uns das angeln nicht verderben.:q:q:q



*freu*, nach letzten Vorhersagen Wind für den 15.12. aus Süd bzw. Süd-Ost mit 3

Werde mal in der Zeit vom 19.12. bis zum 04.01. der Mefo nachstellen.

@DDK, ich werde wohl dann mal dein Boot in beschlag nehmen:vik::vik:


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

-4 weisst du bescheid ne..........:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Mensch Marcus, dat geit aber so nicht!!! #d

Dat ist doch gerade die beste Zeit, um deinem Nachwuchs auf die Sprünge zu helfen! :q:q:q

Sonst wird`s ja nie was mit dem Stammhalter! :q:q:q

Ätsch!!! :q :vik:


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moin Rolf du alter Haudegen 

bist nächste Woche bei ner BB tour dabei?



 Nachwuchs ? |abgelehn 

Als denne........


----------



## DDK (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-3 Tage:q


----------



## Marcus van K (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

genau -3 und nur noch 1 Tag at work :vik:


----------



## DDK (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Taschen sind gepackt Hacken geschliffen aber ich glaube bei soviel Vorbereitung wird kein Fisch da sein.
C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-2 Tage:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Moin Rolf du alter Haudegen
> 
> bist nächste Woche bei ner BB tour dabei?
> 
> ...





Moin Marcus, #h

BB-Tour geht leider nicht. #d    Ganze Woche voll mit Arbeit! |uhoh:
Will mir aber das übernächste WE freihalten, wenn nicht, dann zumindest den Samstag (20.12.). 
Man kribbelt das in den Fingern! :q #6


----------



## Marcus van K (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

So, das wars für mich mit diesem Jahr Arbeiten |muahah:

tut mir leid Jungs, aber den musste ich bringen |muahah:






DDK schrieb:


> Taschen sind gepackt Hacken geschliffen aber ich glaube bei soviel Vorbereitung wird kein Fisch da sein.
> C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-2 Tage:q



hey,

das glaube ich allerdings auch aber ich werd sie zumindest suchen....

@Rolf, da kann ich wieder nicht aber vom 22 bis 26 könnte ich wieder......


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moinsen,
also ich hab seit Dienstag frei und zwar bis 7.1.09.

Würd gern mit Marcus und Rolf los!#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

@ Gallus, #6

@ Marcus, :c

22. und 23. ist noch viel Arbeit angesagt und über die Feiertage,.... #d
Aber am 27., 28. oder 29. klappts bei mir. Da habe ich einen "Langtörn" geplant. Eventuell vom Schlauchi und auch vom Strand! :vik::m


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Na ,
dat wär ja schon mal ne Basis.

Wenn Marcus denn auch Zeit hat?


----------



## Marcus van K (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Oh Oh OH da muss ich erst mein Weibchen fragen, aber wir können das ja im Auge behalten wa.........


----------



## DDK (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

C*ountdownzähler:*        :q-1 Tage:q

|laola:


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Die Schonzeit ist doch erst am 15. Dezember zu Ende, also einschließlich des 14. Dezember. Denn wären es noch 2 Tage.

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Oh Oh OH da muss ich erst mein Weibchen fragen, aber wir können das ja im Auge behalten wa.........



Häääähhhhh..... |kopfkrat;+

Wieso??? ;+

Ich denk du lehnst Nachwuchs ab!!!  :q:q:q

Dat schafst du schon, denn wann war unser letzter gemeinsamer Tripp noch mal........ |kopfkrat#c

Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit! :m#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit ist doch erst am 15. Dezember zu Ende, also einschließlich des 14. Dezember. Denn wären es noch 2 Tage.
> 
> Gruß
> Ostseewurm



#d

*-1*

und Stunden...... |supergri
Aber die zählen wir hier mal nicht mit! |rolleyes

|jump:


----------



## Robi Hobi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

#h#h#h an alle Wartenden...

Kann es auch kaum nopch erwarten.
Bei mir sinds noch 6 Tage, bis es endlich nach Rügen losgeht!#q

Aber dafür bin ich gleich nochmal am 28./29.12 in der Wismarer Bucht unterweg´s!

Erst schaff ich meine Kleine zu Schwiegereltern und dann meine Große ins Wellnesshotel in Boltenhagen.
Und dann fangen meine Wellness-/ Verwöhntage an!|supergri

Mefohunter84, vielleicht läuft man sich ja übern Weg!?

|wavey: RobiHobi


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> #h#h#h an alle Wartenden...
> 
> Kann es auch kaum nopch erwarten.
> Bei mir sinds noch 6 Tage, bis es endlich nach Rügen losgeht!#q
> ...




Na mal sehen. 
Wenn`s Wetter mitspielt! |rolleyes


----------



## Marcus van K (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Häääähhhhh..... |kopfkrat;+
> 
> Wieso??? ;+
> 
> ...



moin Rolf,

am 12 Januar 08 waren wir zuletzt los und ne BB tour liegt noch länger zurück..........

Mein ganzes Zeug liegt jetzt im Flur und wenn ich mir das so alles anschaue, werd ich wohl 3 mal zum Auto laufen müssen AAAAAAhhhhhh

Als dann



-14 Stunden und ich steh in der Ostsee JUHU


----------



## wessel54 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

so, nach telefonischen nachfragen, 
*die ersten Mefo´s des Winters sind von DDK und Anhang sicher verhaftet worden.*
keine riesen, aber schönstes Silber. Bilder werden wohl folgen:vik::vik:


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Wir haben auch gesilbert, ein ausführlichen Bericht gibbet am Wochenende.............


----------



## gallus (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moin,

wieso denn erst am Wochenende Marcus?
Vielleicht vorab ne klitzekleine Pn an den lieben Gallus?|wavey:


----------



## Ostseestipper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

moin Leute,

es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis wir uns alle über den Weg laufen. |wavey: Vielleicht ist es ja auch schon mal passiert. 

Bis dann am Wasser,

Gruß Mark


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Moin,Moin und schönen Gruß vom Fischland! Ich will am Donnerstag nach Rügen und  voll angreifen, also wenn da ein Typ mit einer 1,5Kg schweren Blinkertasche über den Strand stolpert,dat  bin dann  ich!!!;+:g:m.Vielleicht  trifft man sich mal zu einem kleinen Plausch! Ich treffe da oft viele Gleichgesinnte aber vom Anglerboard hat nie einer was gehört...;+!!! Also ich wünsche allen Mefoinfizierten eine silberne Saison!!!|wavey:#6|supergri.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Robi Hobi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

#h#h

Hey Fischlandmefo...
Bin ab Freitag mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen.
Hab jedoch die Befürchtung, dass sich mein Glück mit dem Wetter fortsetzt, wenn ich mal zum Angeln komme.
Wenn ich die Windvorhersagen sehe!|kopfkrat
Ansonsten schick mal ne PN mit Tel.Nr., dann kann man sich ja auf nen Schluck Glühwein am Strand treffen, bzw. Fangerfolge austauschen!:q

RobiHobi


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> #h#h
> 
> Hey Fischlandmefo...
> Bin ab Freitag mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen.
> ...


Moin,wirklich sehr freundlich das mit dem Glühwein|rolleyes:m! Ich fahre aber nur am Donnerstag nach Rügen !!! Aber die Mefosaison fängt ja gerade erst an,dat klappt bestimmt noch mal! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## DDK (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Mein ganzes Zeug liegt jetzt im Flur und wenn ich mir das so alles anschaue, werd ich wohl 3 mal zum Auto laufen müssen AAAAAAhhhhhh

Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre denken meine Nachbar ich ziehe um.|rolleyes


----------



## Ute (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*

Ich wollte es mal auf MeFo ausprobieren., von meinem Boot aus.
Und was kam raus?
8 große Dorsche. 
Ich glaube, das versuche ich öfters.:vik:


----------



## Marcus van K (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Countdown läuft*



DDK schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre denken meine Nachbar ich ziehe um.|rolleyes


 
der ist gut:m

und wie wars auf Rügen?


----------

